# 405 lbs 9 reps, 315 lbs 17 reps, 225 lbs 33 reps........bench.



## saltylifter

Ok international chest day got crazy.

405 bench 9 reps 
315 bench 17 reps
225 bench 33 reps

Did these with a 2 min rest between each set.
I know I got a pussy pad with the 405.

Then to finish chest off I did....

Incline bench 4x15
Decline bench 4x10-15
Cable Flys 4x15
Incline Flys dumbell 4x15







Any advice on form, feet position,  to help me better my chest growth and strength would be appreciated.


----------



## saltylifter

315 bench


----------



## saltylifter

225lbs bench


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

you sir a a beast ! great work dude


----------



## Dex

It must be the flip flops.


----------



## saltylifter

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> you sir a a beast ! great work dude



Thanks man.


----------



## saltylifter

Dex said:


> It must be the flip flops.



Dude how do u know know the power of flip flops yet. They are amazing.


----------



## Milo

**** you......


----------



## saltylifter

Milo said:


> **** you......



Love u too big guy


----------



## ECKSRATED

Very nice salty. I miss doing drop sets like this. I think I have an amrap planned for Thursday on bench. I'll give this a shot if I do.


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> Very nice salty. I miss doing drop sets like this. I think I have an amrap planned for Thursday on bench. I'll give this a shot if I do.



What's a amrap?


----------



## Milo

saltylifter said:


> What's a amrap?



As Many Reps As Possible


----------



## ToolSteel

Strength first. 

Watch the dave Tate "so you think you can bench" series on YouTube. 

No pad and paused I could see a clean triple. Learn how to set up right and tight and you'll be blown away. 

Still strong af dude. Respect.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I just saw u asked for some advice on form. I'd like to see u get tighter. Plant your feet first then arch and dig your back into the bench. You're a strong ****er man. U dont need much advice. Lol.


----------



## saltylifter

ToolSteel said:


> Strength first.
> 
> Watch the dave Tate "so you think you can bench" series on YouTube.
> 
> No pad and paused I could see a clean triple. Learn how to set up right and tight and you'll be blown away.
> 
> Still strong af dude. Respect.



Thanks man. That's what I'm looking for. Solid advice to mix it up.


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> I just saw u asked for some advice on form. I'd like to see u get tighter. Plant your feet first then arch and dig your back into the bench. You're a strong ****er man. U dont need much advice. Lol.



So lose the flip flops. I try and dig the shoulders into the bench as much as possible. I always looks for new advice and form. Thanks man I'll try that more


----------



## ECKSRATED

No man u do a good job but your entire could get tighter making easier to push more weight.


----------



## ToolSteel

ECKSRATED said:


> No man u do a good job but your entire could get tighter making easier to push more weight.


Best thing I ever did for bench from a mental point was watching a Chris duffin vid where he talks about thinking of bench as a throw, not a press. That helped a lot of the ques sink in for me.


----------



## Milo

ToolSteel said:


> Best thing I ever did for bench from a mental point was watching a Chris duffin vid where he talks about thinking of bench as a throw, not a press. That helped a lot of the ques sink in for me.



Vids or negs


----------



## saltylifter

ToolSteel said:


> Best thing I ever did for bench from a mental point was watching a Chris duffin vid where he talks about thinking of bench as a throw, not a press. That helped a lot of the ques sink in for me.



Turning off the porn and turning on Chris duffin.


----------



## ToolSteel

Milo said:


> Vids or negs





saltylifter said:


> Turning off the porn and turning on Chris duffin.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Keeping in mind you already have a great press and I am impressed...

Your wraps you are wearing are wrist wraps not forearms wraps.  So wrap the wrist with them.  Done right the bar will feel lighter in your hands.

You are doing an ok job of setting the shoulders back.  This is important for shoulder health and avoiding pec tears.  

Combine the above with pushing your chest up to the bar as you lower it.  This will help the arch.  When we suggest having a bigger arch we aren't saying round the lower back. We are talking about thoracic extension. Puff your chest out as big and wide as possible.  The arch is in the mid and upper back. 

Flip flops can be ok. If you are Matt Wenning lol...

Regardless of shoe you want to use your feet to stay tight. Squeeze your ass, and simultaneously drive the knees out and push the feet thru the front of you shoe... or flip flop. This should shift the weight onto your traps. Keep this rigidity the whole time.

Keep the head down. This prevents rounding the upper back and getting untucked. It also will drill the idea of driving yourself into the bench.


----------



## Yaya

Strong..strong


----------



## Uncle manny

Impressive bro.. How much do you weigh?


----------



## Tren4Life

I'd like to see you move your grip in and point your elbows forward instead of out. You're using more shoulder than triceps. Moving your grip in will keep your shoulders safe and healthy. 

Also I'd like to see you tuck your shoulders in your back pockets and keep them there. And get some damn leg drive, and you're and easy 500-525 or more bencher.


I'm prob the only guy here that is going to tell you to move your grip in but give it a try and see if it works for you.


----------



## snake

Dex said:


> It must be the flip flops.



I don't care if he does it in pumps. 405 for anything is B E A S T   M O D E !!


----------



## saltylifter

PillarofBalance said:


> Keeping in mind you already have a great press and I am impressed...
> 
> Your wraps you are wearing are wrist wraps not forearms wraps.  So wrap the wrist with them.  Done right the bar will feel lighter in your hands.
> 
> You are doing an ok job of setting the shoulders back.  This is important for shoulder health and avoiding pec tears.
> 
> Combine the above with pushing your chest up to the bar as you lower it.  This will help the arch.  When we suggest having a bigger arch we aren't saying round the lower back. We are talking about thoracic extension. Puff your chest out as big and wide as possible.  The arch is in the mid and upper back.
> 
> Flip flops can be ok. If you are Matt Wenning lol...
> 
> Regardless of shoe you want to use your feet to stay tight. Squeeze your ass, and simultaneously drive the knees out and push the feet thru the front of you shoe... or flip flop. This should shift the weight onto your traps. Keep this rigidity the whole time.
> 
> Keep the head down. This prevents rounding the upper back and getting untucked. It also will drill the idea of driving yourself into the bench.



Thanks man I appreciate the tips. I will focus on those more the next time.


----------



## saltylifter

Uncle manny said:


> Impressive bro.. How much do you weigh?



I weigh 225lbs as of yesterday.
5'9''


----------



## saltylifter

Tren4Life said:


> I'd like to see you move your grip in and point your elbows forward instead of out. You're using more shoulder than triceps. Moving your grip in will keep your shoulders safe and healthy.
> 
> Also I'd like to see you tuck your shoulders in your back pockets and keep them there. And get some damn leg drive, and you're and easy 500-525 or more bencher.
> 
> 
> I'm prob the only guy here that is going to tell you to move your grip in but give it a try and see if it works for you.



I've had my grip in and this power lifter guy in my guy suggested moving them out more. I felt stronger with them in more cause I have strong triceps. I'll try it and work on the form more and let u know. Thanks


----------



## Milo

saltylifter said:


> I've had my grip in and this power lifter guy in my guy suggested moving them out more. I felt stronger with them in more cause I have strong triceps. I'll try it and work on the form more and let u know. Thanks



I do a lot more with them in too. Feels more explosive .


----------



## saltylifter

Milo said:


> I do a lot more with them in too. Feels more explosive .



Ill move them back in I felt the same way also


----------



## Tren4Life

saltylifter said:


> I've had my grip in and this power lifter guy in my guy suggested moving them out more. I felt stronger with them in more cause I have strong triceps. I'll try it and work on the form more and let u know. Thanks



When you go narrow just make sure your bar path is lower on your chest. Keeping your elbows forward and the bar in line with your elbows and wrists makes it hit your chest lower. Drive the bar off your chest by driving your feet into the floor.  Press the bar backward then toward the rack.  Not just straight up.


----------



## saltylifter

Tren4Life said:


> When you go narrow just make sure your bar path is lower on your chest. Keeping your elbows forward and the bar in line with your elbows and wrists makes it hit your chest lower. Drive the bar off your chest by driving your feet into the floor.  Press the bar backward then toward the rack.  Not just straight up.



Will do man thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tren4Life

saltylifter said:


> Will do man thanks for the tip.



Anytime. Glad to help.


----------



## edthefed

great power salty-- you do that in flip flops too, I am sure if you wore shoes or even barefoot you would be even stronger. When pushing heavy I have to have my feet real firmly planted and I even get leg pumps from heavy bench press. The best tip I ever got was to do HEAVY HEAVY negatives----for you I would say 600lb and more for negatives they gave my muscles a "taste" of what heavy weight feels like. You are one strong man from what I see and you must of tried everything as well over the years. You are looking great too, and in flip flops .That is awesome and being in the 400 or 500 club for benching is a great accomplishment ----


----------



## ken Sass

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltylifter

edthefed said:


> great power salty-- you do that in flip flops too, I am sure if you wore shoes or even barefoot you would be even stronger. When pushing heavy I have to have my feet real firmly planted and I even get leg pumps from heavy bench press. The best tip I ever got was to do HEAVY HEAVY negatives----for you I would say 600lb and more for negatives they gave my muscles a "taste" of what heavy weight feels like. You are one strong man from what I see and you must of tried everything as well over the years. You are looking great too, and in flip flops .That is awesome and being in the 400 or 500 club for benching is a great accomplishment ----



Thanks man 
Ya negatives are amazing for shocking that muscle into new gains.
Love it 
I'll do those then slam the muscle with high reps forcing massive amounts of blood into the muscle. Feels great like I'm cumming lol


----------



## bigdog

nice work! strong as hell! we use a stretching band and wrap it around the bench at where our shoulders dig in to the bench to stop from slipping. it has helped me progress a lot!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Tren4Life said:


> I'd like to see you move your grip in and point your elbows forward instead of out. You're using more shoulder than triceps. Moving your grip in will keep your shoulders safe and healthy.
> 
> Also I'd like to see you tuck your shoulders in your back pockets and keep them there. And get some damn leg drive, and you're and easy 500-525 or more bencher.
> 
> 
> I'm prob the only guy here that is going to tell you to move your grip in but give it a try and see if it works for you.



Probably yeah. How come you suggest it?


----------



## ToolSteel

I knew I was truly becoming a powerlifter when I started finding pumps annoying.


----------



## Hardpr

pretty sweet. strong mofo


----------



## saltylifter

ToolSteel said:


> I knew I was truly becoming a powerlifter when I started finding pumps annoying.



Pumps  annoying wtf is wrong with u.
U don't even get a pump while powerlifting ?


----------



## Milo

saltylifter said:


> Pumps  annoying wtf is wrong with u.
> U don't even get a pump while powerlifting ?



He saying he gets them but they are annoying. I agree they are annoying sometimes. Lower back pumps ruin my squat and pull form. Can barely stand up straight at times.


----------



## Bigmike

Salty you ****in animal!!!! 

Get some!


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> Probably yeah. How come you suggest it?



I knew you would be the one. 

I can clearly see that he's not using his lats at all. Because the bar is to high on his chest. 

His triceps are obviously strong, so why not take advantage of it. 

I have a few other reasons but for the most part it's all about what make the lifter feel strongest under the bar.


----------



## Seeker

ToolSteel said:


> I knew I was truly becoming a powerlifter when I started finding pumps annoying.



Wtf? Lol pumps are annoying? Go give me a nice 20 rep squat and tell me after if feeling your quads like tree trunks are annoying.  Salty you are obviously gifted with strength. With the proper programming I can only imagine how far you can go.


----------



## ToolSteel

saltylifter said:


> Pumps  annoying wtf is wrong with u.
> U don't even get a pump while powerlifting ?


I didn't expect you to understand 

I'm tryin to set deadlift PRs and my fukkin back pumps so hard I can't walk. Or I'm warming up for squats with high reps (8) and legs start pumping. I'm like I've got fukkin work to do and you quads are trying to get all swole and shit. Knock it off!
Worst is tricep pumps on bench and my compression cuffs or slingshot get vacuum sealed to my damn arms because they decided to blow the **** up mid-set.


----------



## ToolSteel

Seeker said:


> Wtf? Lol pumps are annoying? Go give me a nice 20 rep squat and tell me after if feeling your quads like tree trunks are annoying.  Salty you are obviously gifted with strength. With the proper programming I can only imagine how far you can go.


20 rep squats? That's a friggin death threat! We have rules against that!


----------



## ECKSRATED

I think his grip is fine he just need to learn to tuck his elbows more and use all the muscles instead of mostly Tris. With some work he could def be around 480s. I think he said his max was 440.


----------



## saltylifter

Seeker said:


> Wtf? Lol pumps are annoying? Go give me a nice 20 rep squat and tell me after if feeling your quads like tree trunks are annoying.  Salty you are obviously gifted with strength. With the proper programming I can only imagine how far you can go.



Show me the proper programming man. I'm down to learn from people who know allot more then me.


----------



## saltylifter

ToolSteel said:


> I didn't expect you to understand
> 
> I'm tryin to set deadlift PRs and my fukkin back pumps so hard I can't walk. Or I'm warming up for squats with high reps (8) and legs start pumping. I'm like I've got fukkin work to do and you quads are trying to get all swole and shit. Knock it off!
> Worst is tricep pumps on bench and my compression cuffs or slingshot get vacuum sealed to my damn arms because they decided to blow the **** up mid-set.



I think we got into this about deadlift back pumps and how they take ya out of commission. They do the same to me sometimes.
I love the feel of a amazing pump besides that insane back pump


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> I think his grip is fine he just need to learn to tuck his elbows more and use all the muscles instead of mostly Tris. With some work he could def be around 480s. I think he said his max was 440.



[video]https://www.instagram.com/p/97k599FUv6/[/video]

No idea why his shirt is off 
440 lbs max 6 months ago


----------



## Seeker

saltylifter said:


> Show me the proper programming man. I'm down to learn from people who know allot more then me.


 
Well what I as trying to say was getting with a good powerlifting team. I know you love both but man you can get some impressive totals with a good solid team. POB has a good team going.


----------



## saltylifter

Seeker said:


> Well what I as trying to say was getting with a good powerlifting team. I know you love both but man you can get some impressive totals with a good solid team. POB has a good team going.



Ill have to try and find one man. I can mix both in


----------



## BigJohnny

You're a bad ass, Salty! I hope I can get back to pushin real weight like that again! Awesome job!


----------



## saltylifter

BigJohnny said:


> You're a bad ass, Salty! I hope I can get back to pushin real weight like that again! Awesome job!



As u know it starts in the kitchen man. U will get that muscle memory kicking in and get it back quick.


----------



## bsw5

Thanks for that video TS


----------



## saltylifter

bsw5 said:


> Thanks for that video TS



What's a ts? 
Transexual? ??


----------



## Milo

saltylifter said:


> What's a ts?
> Transexual? ??



ToolSteel fool. The dude who posted the video lol


----------



## saltylifter

Milo said:


> ToolSteel fool. The dude who posted the video lol



What video did ToolSteel post did I miss something lol


----------



## bsw5

saltylifter said:


> What video did ToolSteel post did I miss something lol


He referenced to Dave Tate " so you think you can bench" video series


----------



## bsw5

Salty you are strong as f***


----------



## ECKSRATED

Backpumps are the god damn devil.


----------



## silvereyes87

Impressive


----------



## saltylifter

bsw5 said:


> Salty you are strong as f***



Thanks man. Ya that's a good damn video


----------



## saltylifter

ECKSRATED said:


> Backpumps are the god damn devil.



That they are. I hate the devil and I hate back pumps.


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Strong dude salty good shit.


----------



## saltylifter

BiologicalChemist said:


> Strong dude salty good shit.



Thanks man.


----------



## ccpro

Strong bastard...


----------



## saltylifter

ccpro said:


> Strong bastard...



I got legs today and it's horrible..
I'm nit sure if my form is off or what's up.
I'll post a video for help


----------

